# Letter of introduction for UK spouse visa



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

hello..

I am an American citizen married to a British national, and we are living in Latvia at the moment.I am trying to complete the documents required to apply for a spouse visa for the UK.

Regarding the letter of introduction that I (the applicant) must provide , what must it contain? And how long should it be???? Must it be provided by a certain Embassy??

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dds-dave said:


> hello..
> 
> I am an American citizen married to a British national, and we are living in Latvia at the moment.I am trying to complete the documents required to apply for a spouse visa for the UK.
> 
> ...


The letter accompanies your application as part of your supporting document.
No longer than two sides of A4.
It should contain an outline of your relationship from first contact, first meeting, other meetings, deepening relationship, engagement and marriage, and your hope for the future - to settle permanently in UK. 
Address it to 'Entry Clearance Officer' and begin like 'This is the letter of introduction for my application for spouse settlement visa. I first got in contact with/met my husband...'

It's very similar to a letter by your sponsor, and the two should broadly agree. 
I have replied to a similar question posted by your husband last month.


----------

